# Hunter's Perch



## bulldurham (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Jeff15 (May 6, 2018)

Excellent shot..................


----------



## WesternGuy (May 7, 2018)

Locked and loaded...nice capture.

WesternGuy


----------



## BrentC (May 7, 2018)

Great capture.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 7, 2018)

On your mark,get set maybe not.. Excellent love the color tones of the water.


----------



## Jeff G (May 7, 2018)

He looks so intense!


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (May 7, 2018)

good pose


----------



## WesternGuy (May 7, 2018)

BD, I just noticed those bunches of round "things" on the reeds in your image.  I am wondering what they are as at first glance, they look like they might be eggs of some sort deposited by some sort of unknown bug or marine life.  Just curious, that's all.

WesternGuy


----------



## Fujidave (May 7, 2018)

Great shot and good choice for the name title.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 7, 2018)

Nice shot. I know how hard they are to get close to.


----------



## fishing4sanity (May 7, 2018)

Really love the colors in that shot, beautiful! Like WesternGuy, I'm curious, what are the eggs in the photo?


----------



## goooner (May 7, 2018)

Great shot.


----------



## baturn (May 7, 2018)

Very nicely captured.


----------



## bulldurham (May 7, 2018)

The Eggs are Apple Snails in the making.


----------



## HavToNo (May 7, 2018)

Great shot.


----------



## WesternGuy (May 7, 2018)

bulldurham said:


> The Eggs are Apple Snails in the making.


Thanks BD.  Future food source for the Limpkins.

WesternGuy


----------



## bulldurham (May 7, 2018)

No Limpkins up here but the Purple Gallinules eat them, too.


----------



## WesternGuy (May 8, 2018)

bulldurham said:


> No Limpkins up here but the Purple Gallinules eat them, too.


Good to know.  I just remember being at the Circle B Bar Reserve and seeing piles of shells.  When I asked about them, I was told they were Apple Snail shells that the Limpkins had left behind.

WesternGuy


----------



## bulldurham (May 8, 2018)

If you ever watched any of the old Tarzan movies, the jungle sounds you heard were Limpkins for the most part with that high pitched scream the make. Most of the other sounds were the elephants bugling and Snowy Egrets in the rookery.


----------

